# Ground Clearance



## monarog (Apr 22, 2012)

I am sure this has been addressed before, but was unable to locate it. Is it possible to lift the Outback 26RS, so that we can get higher ground clearance?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

monarog said:


> I am sure this has been addressed before, but was unable to locate it. Is it possible to lift the Outback 26RS, so that we can get higher ground clearance?


Yep, addressed many times before. On the older Outbacks, you can do an axle "flip" to put the leaf springs on top of the axle instead of below. Not a project for the faint of heart, but it will give you an additional 4-5" of clearance.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm thinking opposite! We have a 2011-210rs. Is there any way to LOWER it a bit? M.V.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

MJV said:


> I'm thinking opposite! We have a 2011-210rs. Is there any way to LOWER it a bit? M.V.


You can replace the strait axles with some 3" drop axles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a link to how our prior 28RSS looked after the "axel flip".	A great mod for any of the older Outbacks, as they all sat too low, IMHO of course.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/wheels_&_axle.htm


----------

